# Trap Guards.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Any comments or reviews?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

We can finally do away with those pesky P-traps.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I asked my inspector in Sacramento about his thoughts. He said hell no.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Perfect for those failed trap primers. I guess that could help the trap from evaporation too? A video...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I've installed several.

Like someone posted they work well with a failed trap primer. Most of the time, not always, but most a customer didn't want to pay for us to come out and bust the floor due to a leaking primer line. We would cap if off at the wall and drop one in.

They aren't meant to replace the p trap, although I have heard of some "plumbers" here doing it, and failing the rough right off the bat.

They are rather pricey for a piece of rubber but serve their purpose when they are needed.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

I've seen them stick shut, then if there's a small trickle draining into them like an ice machine or a condensate drain you have a mess.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I helped out a company a few years ago plumbing a few commercial buildings. I had a slab plumbed perfectly and inspected awaiting a pour. The plumbing company I was helping misread the plans, panicked and moved a 3" pipe out of the wall, before the pour and into the floor area, thinking is was a floor drain pipe. They boxed out the slab and everything. I left it as a floor drain and used one of the above items to eliminate the need to bust the concrete and add a trap (and a trap primer). We had an 11 month walkthrough and it was still performing fine.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> I helped out a company a few years ago plumbing a few commercial buildings. I had a slab plumbed perfectly and inspected awaiting a pour. The plumbing company I was helping misread the plans, panicked and moved a 3" pipe out of the wall, before the pour and into the floor area, thinking is was a floor drain pipe. They boxed out the slab and everything. I left it as a floor drain and used one of the above items to eliminate the need to bust the concrete and add a trap (and a trap primer). We had an 11 month walkthrough and it was still performing fine.


Eeek. Why not just fix it right? I'm not saying it doesn't work, but it's obviously not right... You know?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I just came across one of those. The property was complaining about a foul odor. I unscrewed the floor drain cover and to my surprise was one of these stuck in the drain. It was foul, had mold and slime all on the inside. When they mop the floors here they flood the bathroom and squeegee it all to the drain. So these things act like a collection point for some of the nastiest, smelliest crap.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

How will the SEAL team swim up the sewer n rescue the hostages?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Got called for an small leak in a restroom (sink p trap). Also they asked me to check a sewer smell and this is what I found.....



















Now I got the answer to my question and confirmed what I was told from some others plumbers..... love this things, chipping hammer time and trap primer valve on the way :yes:
P.S. I purchased one of this thing to try on an emergency, looks like I'll be stock with it, no way in the world I'll use it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

how long has it been in there?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

No idea but isn't in there anymore. This is about 4 years old building so maybe from the beginning.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Cool...

Now that we don't need traps we can skip using vents too...
We'll just start plumbing like they do in Shanghi...
Open sewers in the street gutters here we come...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It kinda looks like a critter chewed on it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

An after-market product so the handyman can shove it down the floor drain to keep the sewer gas at bay. That way the building managment doesn't have to be over-charged by some droopy-pants, greedy plumber who insists that the trap primer needs to be repaired.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Reminds me of a waterless urinal


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> Got called for an small leak in a restroom (sink p trap). Also they asked me to check a sewer smell and this is what I found...


Well, that's good enough for me, and is on my do not install list.:yes:


----------

